# Gym / Health Club in Torremuelle / Benalmadena



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiya everyone,

Please can anyone let me know of any good gyms locally to Torremuelle and Benalmadena.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Please can anyone let me know of any good gyms locally to Torremuelle and Benalmadena.
> 
> ...


Theres a good one inside the Benal Beach complex. Check out the Sunset Beach club gym too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> Theres a good one inside the Benal Beach complex. Check out the Sunset Beach club gym too.


 Theres one that my daughter used to go to with her friends...........A country club near Higueron??, thats all she can remember.

Also Benamadena (Arroyo de la Miele) has one of the few ice skating rinks in spain, which is quite novel and if memory serves it has some gym equipment there??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Reserva del Higuerón Sport Club y Nagomi Spa Heres a link, dont translate it, try out your Spanish !

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> Reserva del Higuerón Sport Club y Nagomi Spa Heres a link, dont translate it, try out your Spanish !
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, i will check it out, you do seem to know everything. Another gold star for you. ;-)

My Spanish is going slowly, think I must be getting old. I think my 3 year old son will pick it up before me. Lol

Ken x


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

leedsutdgem said:


> Theres a good one inside the Benal Beach complex. Check out the Sunset Beach club gym too.


Thanks leedsutdgem,

Just found the website and it is in English......Perfect.

Also looks good so thanks.


----------

